# Strong fuel smell in bow - help with diagnosis



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you check the fittings on the fuel neck, too? 
Most people just check the fittings on the fuel line.

Just a thought.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I will double check again - I did check every fitting I could see.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Hopefully not tank  corrosion out of sight. Fill the compartment with water and look for signs of fuel.
I had a similar problem. Cleaned comparent, lowered tongue jack, and found a few drops the next day forward of tank.
Hope it's something easy.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Hop on the Beavertail owners group on Facebook. They will answer any of your questions pretty quickly.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Does yours not have the removable poly tank like the BTX did?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Are u storing ur boat with the front bulkhead closed?


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Did you check your vent hose line for fuel? I have an SUV but when this happened to me it was because I put too much fuel in the tank, it overflowed into the vent line. Just raise that hose to drain fuel back into tank and siphon out some fuel.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yo need to have the tank pressure checked by a professional or you could end up on the 10 o clock news.
its nothing to take lightly


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I had the same thing recently with my 02 17.8 whipray. Fuel smell for a couple weeks...I looked all over for leaks, but couldn't find anything. Went on a trip to islamorada and two days after arriving I came out to the boat in the morning to find gas in the front hatch. Tank had 3 small pin holes that began to seap gas. Having the tank replaced now at the HB factory. Hope yours is something simpler, but I would definitly recommend having a pressure test.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have had experience with leaking tanks and if u smell fuel it could kaboom. Aluminum tanks can corrode and leak. If it has foam or anything that will hold moisture touching it that can corrode the tank :-X


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the same year and odor. Not a leak. Either tank or fuel hose as odor is in any closed area with fuel line in it. They no longer produce tanks with that plastic any longer due to epa regs. May want to try new fuel line. I have had it since day one so I would assume it is some material allowing odor to pass.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an 08 osprey and have the same smell. I just leave the hatch open.its definitly a plastic tank.


----------



## TankCleaning (Jan 23, 2014)

> Hey guys, recently I've noticed a strong fuel fume smell in the bow on my 2006 Beavertail B2.  This model has the fuel tank in the bow.  I've checked the fittings and tightened them, but the smell remains.  I've checked for fuel leaks but haven't found anything as of yet.  Lastly, I checked to make sure the air vent isn't clogged, and it's fine.
> 
> Any experience with this on similar boats?  Any suggestions on next steps?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



If you are located in the Tampa Bay area I would be glad to send a tech by to pressure test that tank for you.

While pressure testing does not give a possitive result every time. Due to the method the tanks are installed, pressure testing can be more than 98% accurate.

If you do find someone to pressure test, ask what PSI they would be testing at.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I have the same year and odor. Not a leak. Either tank or fuel hose as odor is in any closed area with fuel line in it. They no longer produce tanks with that plastic any longer due to epa regs. May want to try new fuel line. I have had it since day one so I would assume it is some material allowing odor to pass.


This is my thinking as well since I also smell it all the way back in the starboard hatch where the fuel line runs through.

Thanks to everyone for the response - I am actually going to try each just to make sure there is nothing else going on.

I've checked the fuel vent line - that is clear.

I do keep the hold closed, mainly because the smell is strong.

I will jack up the nose this weekend and see if any gas starts appearing. If there is a leak, I would think it would show itself this way.

It is the removable poly tank, so I can pull it out if needed.

Pressurizing is an option if the above doesn't prove anything.

Running a new fuel line is always good, especially since this is a 2006. It's been kept indoors, but fuel lines do start to break down, especially with ethanol and older fuel lines.

I'll post an update once I know more. Again, thanks for all of the help.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had same issue with previous boat. Turned out to be the inline vent at the fuel fill. That boat didn't heave separate vent like others and the fumes need to escape from somewhere. Figured this out, when I stopped filling the tank after every trip and the boat sat.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I had the same problem. It was the hose connection between the tank and the deck mounted gas cap. Even though the hose clamps were tight, gas would get through when it splashes around or while filling with a fuel container. I loosened the hose clamps and moved the hose around to a different position and tightened the clamps a little different from where they were and that did it.

I thought it was all kinds of stuff before I found it leaking after a fill from a fuel container.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No leaks on mine.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> I had same issue with previous boat.  Turned out to be the inline vent at the fuel fill.  That boat didn't heave separate vent like others and the fumes need to escape from somewhere.  Figured this out, when I stopped filling the tank after every trip and the boat sat.


Explain the solution a bit more. Specifically what you did to resolve it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have checked every clamp, my guess would be the fumes are coming through the poly tank since it is a 2006 and this was before the new fuel tank mandate.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> If you have checked every clamp, my guess would be the fumes are coming through the poly tank since it is a 2006 and this was before the new fuel tank mandate.


What changed with the mandate? I went over every fitting today - all is tight and no fuel is in the bow. It is likely to be the tank.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

So do these tanks have a history??? Do they need to be changed out?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

They do not have to be changed out. The tank manufacturers must use a different kind of plastic now. I happen to watch ship shape TV the other day and they mentioned even waste lines can emit fumes. So they recommended changing those. I would love to get a new tab know for another reason but I do not know own how you could ever buy one and line up the existing fuel fill in the deck. Hose to tank is too short and owe to the tank to route another way.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

> Explain the solution a bit more.  Specifically what you did to resolve it.


I don't keep the tank full anymore between weekends. I used to fill it to the cap after every trip to stop condensation. However, I read somewhere that with Ethanol there is no need (I think) to keep full so I stopped and smell is gone. 
Also got better gas mileage on the truck when towing a half empty boat.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish is right. The composition of the plastic changed but they also mandated that some anti fume gizmo was to be attached on the line.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

The entire venting system is now different and complicated. Hope it works better than the portable fuel tanks we are stuck with now.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wanted to give an update on this:

I went through each fitting again and made sure everything was tight. The neck was a bit loose, but I cranked it down more. Check.

I rigged up something that looked like a big cotton swab to get under and behind the tank to see if any fuel was present where I could not see it. Nothing - the swab wasn't wet nor did it smell like fuel.

I also checked my fuel like to make sure it was ethanol rated. Check.

Without taking the tank out and pressurizing it, there isn't much else I can do. Maybe it's just because I closed the hatch and didn't let it breath enough that the odor built up. But there is no sign of fuel anywhere in the bow and all connections are tight.

If it ain't broke I don't want to fix it. Any other observations or recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since you have access to the tank try putting soap in a pump spray tank and spray it down let it sit and hose off.

Maybe you solved the problem when re-tightening the clamps but the smell will linger a long time if not cleaned up.

Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Will give that a try. Worth a shot.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Will give that a try. Worth a shot.


Sorry to bring this old thread back to life, but my 2007 Osprey has the same issue...

No moisture or any gas in the bulkhead area ever, I always leave the bulkhead latch closed as well. If I open it to charge the trolling motor battery it isn't too bad to where the garage smells though.

Any contents like life jackets, jackets, etc that are stored in there do fall victim to the smell.

I am leaning towards the style tank or maybe some type of vent issue to were fumes are in the bulkhead somewhere.

I know its been forever ago, but any solution or just the way they are made?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

My 07 was the same.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

It's been like that for the past year and a half I have had it. Nothing unbearable just if you want to wear a jacket that's been sitting in there be prepared. Haha


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

If I remember correctly I think that tank is a plastic material?? I'll have to look again.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> If I remember correctly I think that tank is a plastic material?? I'll have to look again.


Yes, I never could figure out why it was stronger at some times vs others. It is vented outside the hull of course, so you would think it wouldn't be dependent on weather conditions or how much fuel is in the tank.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Say you filled the tank full early last when it was cooler. Now while its nearly 90 degrees during the day that plastic tank will contract. When the tank contracts, gas is pushed out of the vent or at the very least fumes. That gas/fume being pushed out can create more of a smell at times.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

WillW said:


> Say you filled the tank full early last when it was cooler. Now while its nearly 90 degrees during the day that plastic tank will contract. When the tank contracts, gas is pushed out of the vent or at the very least fumes. That gas/fume being pushed out can create more of a smell at times.


Ummm negative on the tank contracting under higher summer heat. The gasoline will unfortunately expand volumetrically upon higher heat but the tank will tend to expand some also. Cold=contraction and heat=expansion. SO if the vent has become partially obstructed over time due to ethanol or whatever, that could be the source of any gasoline vapors present in the summer time with much higher temps (tank becomes slightly pressured up compared to normal).

Unless there might be a hairline crack in the tank somewhere that upon higher heat would tend to open up very slightly and allow vapors to release into the compartment. Typically around the fill area etc. The light ends in the gasoline will tend to cook off first under higher heat and therefore create the fumes. Basically re-creating crudely the simulated distillation test to determine vapor pressure in refinery gasoline blending units. Or ASTM D87 gas chromatography methodology to simulate the sim-dis method... Note there are many sim-dis methods available for this analysis depending on what the analyte is and specific gravity etc. like gas-oil or diesel or gasoline etc.

Well anyway of you're smelling gas vapors in the compartment then something in or at the tank is leaking those vapors. BUT the gas tank is NOT contracting and causing it.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Ummm negative on the tank contracting under higher summer heat. The gasoline will unfortunately expand volumetrically upon higher heat but the tank will tend to expand some also. Cold=contraction and heat=expansion.
> 
> Fair point. Then in my case the gas is expanding beyond the tanks ability to expand. Otherwise gas would not come out of the vent. Liquid gas not fumes.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've went over the entire tank and checked for leaks and did not find any. Granted, it's a pretty closed space, but I got creative and was able to get pieces of cloth behind and under to see if there was any gas. None.

This happens regardless if its cool or warm. I just leave the hatch open, including the trolling motor access hole, to allow air to move through.

I'm chalking it up as a venting issue. Luckily I don't smoke.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

Had a vent tube plugged when first filled the gas tank as the screen inside the fitting on the side of the hull was blocked. Had the factory do service to remove it & run a snake down to the fuel to make sure the vent line had no more spiderwebs.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Had a vent tube plugged when first filled the gas tank as the screen inside the fitting on the side of the hull was blocked. Had the factory do service to remove it & run a snake down to the fuel to make sure the vent line had no more spiderwebs.


This was my only other thought.... that the vent itself is clogged??


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> This was my only other thought.... that the vent itself is clogged??


The fumes had backed up in the front hatch as it didn't vent over board & was rather a worry as to possibility of sparks & also need of a gas mask just in opening the hatch to air it out.....


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you just snake through the vent right through the side of the hull or did you have to go from the inside out?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Can you just snake through the vent right through the side of the hull or did you have to go from the inside out?


It's been a number of years ago while might vaguely recall they removed the thru hull fitting vent & removed a screen which got cleaned in some solution & then with a small nerf ball type of end that grabbed debris was snaked in & out a few times, but may have been from the tank fitting side also as the vent system had a one way valve to let fumes out & keep water out too.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the same problem - strong smell in the bow hatch but never any sign of a leak. Fainter smell in the rear hatch.

For you guys that swapped fuel lines is there a specific standard/spec to look for to make sure the new line won't be odor/fume permeable?


----------



## Fin_chaser00 (Apr 19, 2017)

coconutgroves said:


> Hey guys, recently I've noticed a strong fuel fume smell in the bow on my 2006 Beavertail B2. This model has the fuel tank in the bow. I've checked the fittings and tightened them, but the smell remains. I've checked for fuel leaks but haven't found anything as of yet. Lastly, I checked to make sure the air vent isn't clogged, and it's fine.
> 
> Any experience with this on similar boats? Any suggestions on next steps?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I have a 2005 ranger phantom I experienced the same problem for quite some time it kept coming back after cleaning the bilge I was able to remove my fuel tank and all the hoses cleaned everything made sure there was no hole or lose fittings in or around the tank or hoses cleaned everything up let it sit and dry for a few days put everything back together and never had a problem since my advice just make sure your hose clamps are clean and tight and closely observe the tank and hoses to make sure nothing put a hole or punctured it clean out bilge throughout the whole boat or the smell of the gass might linger hope I could help good luck and happy boating.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Had it on my B2 from day one. That's the reason gov requires new type of plastic for tanks.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Fin_chaser00 said:


> I have a 2005 ranger phantom I experienced the same problem for quite some time it kept coming back after cleaning the bilge I was able to remove my fuel tank and all the hoses cleaned everything made sure there was no hole or lose fittings in or around the tank or hoses cleaned everything up let it sit and dry for a few days put everything back together and never had a problem since my advice just make sure your hose clamps are clean and tight and closely observe the tank and hoses to make sure nothing put a hole or punctured it clean out bilge throughout the whole boat or the smell of the gass might linger hope I could help good luck and happy boating.


Thanks, and with your post you've won the award for the longest run on sentence in Microskiff history.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Had it on my B2 from day one. That's the reason gov requires new type of plastic for tanks.


This. Thanks for the info. People can chase their tails all day on this issue thinking it is a leak.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an '07 B2 with "stank tank" and no leaks detected. It's the only negative I've found.


----------



## sushiseeker (Oct 14, 2016)

Your poly tank is "leaching" fumes. I had the same problem in a 2001 Key Largo. Never could find a drop of gas. From what I understand, this leaching smell is not combustible.


----------

